# voltage drop calculator



## lakeveiw (Sep 29, 2009)

When using a voltage drop calculator and for single phase 110 v when it says 1/2 the lenght. If the run is 200 ft long that is the # you use right?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

lakeveiw said:


> When using a voltage drop calculator and for single phase 110 v when it says 1/2 the lenght. If the run is 200 ft long that is the # you use right?


I would assume so. Here is an online calc. that specifies the distance one way.


----------

